# wild camping at Scarborough



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

the wild camping place at north marine drive scarboro. lot of work going on, has been suspended i dont know for how long though, if this has been posted bafore i apologise
jefffromtarn







site admin note - more detail added to title


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Work has started on the sewage system and is going to take quite a long time before completion. The Council are wanting to start charging all year round for parking on this stretch of road. It started off at £6.00 for 24 hours and going down accordingly but I dont know when this will come about or even if it has been passed. There is always free parking on the Sea Life carpark between 6 p.m. and 9 a.m.


----------

